#  Ernährung >   immenser Zuckerkonsum ! >

## Quinn

Hallo ! 
Nun, ich habe eine für mich sehr wichtige Frage...
Habe mich zwar auch schon in vielen Büchern versucht, schlau zu machen und auch bei Ärzten nachgefragt, doch keine der gegebenen Antworten scheint mir ausreichend und umfangreich beantwortet. 
Ich ernähre mich seit meinem 19. Lebensjahr jeden Tag zu 3/4 von Süßigkeiten, definitiv Süßigkeiten und der Rest der Nahrung besteht aus viel! Weißmehl und Kohlehydraten. Obst esse ich auch in Mengen, nur ist da ja auch Zucker drin.
Esse jeden Tag so 2500 kcal, halte mein Gewicht aber, da ich gerne Sport mache. 
Mir geht es hier in erster Linie auch garnicht ums Abnehmen, sondern ich wäre dankbar, wenn mir jemand ausführlich die Frage beantworten könnte, was denn für Konsequenzen aus jahrelangem hohen Zuckerkonsum entstehen könnten. 
Das heisst jegliche Auswirkungen auf sämtliche Organe des Körpers und Krankheiten, die Haut, das Wohlbefinden/die Psyche etc.
Ich weiss zwar schon einiges, bin aber 33 jahre alt und merke eben nicht so viel negatives...habe allerdings Angst vor Diabetes, oder vielleicht auch Krebs oder anderen schweren Krankheiten, sie durch meine einseitige Ernährung geradezu hervorgerufen werden könnten.... 
Ich ärgere mich masslos über mein schlechtes Essverhalten, bin auch immer motiviert, meine Ernährung umzustellen, schaffe es aber einfach nicht, esse immer weiter nur Süßes.
Vielleicht warte ich ja geradezu auf eine so schreckliche Antwort, dass ich vor lauter Schreck aufhören kann??!! 
Hatte auch schon an Hypnose gedacht, aber Süßes zu essen gehört bei mir natürlich absolut zu meiner Lebensqualität und ich weiss nicht, ob ich durch Hypnose kein Griesgram werde oder ähnliches...man muss es doch auch total wollen, oder ?! 
Bitte, wer kann mir helfen, dieses Thema bringt mich fast zur Verzweiflung...kann mich jemand "wachrütten! ??!! 
Ich danke demjenigen schonmal im Vorraus sehr!!!!  
Freundliche Grüsse,
Quinn.

----------


## Muschel

Hi Quinn,  
naja, die Folgen von zuviel Zuckerkonsum sind ja hinlänglich bekannt, das geht über Karies bis zu Adipositas hin zum Diabetes, wenn die Veranlagung vorhanden ist. Sicherlich auch noch viele andere Sachen, aber darauf zu spekulieren, was passieren könnte, halte ich für den falschen Weg zu einer gesünderen Ernährung.  
Warum nicht einfach machen? Gemüse essen, mageres Fleisch, wenig Transfette und weniger Zucker vor allem. Das wären einfache Schritte in die richtige Richtung.  
Mich würde mal interessieren, wie so ein ganz normaler Tag bei Dir essenstechnisch aussieht, also was und wieviel Du ißt? 
Gruß, Andrea

----------


## katzograph

Hallo Quinn, 
Dein Beitrag könnte auch von mir sein. Ich esse pro Tag mindestens eine Tafel Schokolade, zwei Tüten Hari... ähh   Gummiteddys oder Lakritz und sonstige Süßigkeiten, trinke jeden Tag einen Lieter stark gesüßten Tee, liebe Coca Cola und verputze abends vorm Fernseher noch jede Menge Erdüsse, Kekse oder Kuchen, am liebsten Torte mit vieeel Sahne.
Habe dabei bis ich mit dem Rauchen aufgehört habe so um die 75 Kilo bei 182 cm Größe (Länge?) gewogen. Blutbild immer im grünen Bereich, bis auf eine recht große Menge von Triglyceriden (schwankend zwischen 560 und 220). Das soll aber angeblich genetisch bedingt sein. Essenstechnisch lebe ich von wenig Fleisch, viel Gemüse, Kartoffeln, Nudeln oder Reis mit viel Sauce, meist auf Frischkäsebasis. Sport ist seit meiner Jugend (da noch sehr viel) ein Fremdwort. Lebe aber noch gesundheitsmäßig ansonsten ganz gut. Wenn das bei Dir ähnlich aussieht, soltest Du Dir nicht so viele Gedanken machen. Es gibt Menschen, die mit viel Zucker auch ganz gut zurecht kommen, mal abgesehen was da kariesmäßig so passiert. Allerdings würde ich doch eine erhöhte Sensibilität gegenüber gesundheitlichen Problemen empfehlen. Muschel hat da die Krankheitsmöglichkeiten gut aufgeführt und ihre Tips in Sachen Ernährungsumstellung sind im Prinzip sehr empfehlenswert.
Ansonsten laß es Dir auch weiterhin schmecken. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## fragen

geht mir ähnlich.
ich versuche halt, meinen zuckerbedarf auch mit müsli und fruchtjoghurt zu decken.
wobei ich naturjoghurt + zucker + früchte der jahreszeit selbst zubereite. schmeckt viel besser als das frujo ausm supermarkt.

----------


## katzograph

Hallo fragen, 
natürlich schmeckt selbstgemacht besser, aber ich bin nicht nur verrückt auf Süßes, sondern auch noch faul. Da langt es meist nur für den Fertigen aus dem Kühlregal. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## sony

vielleicht musst du mal deinen säuren-basen-haushalt in ordnung bringen. 
ich rate dir mal, jeden abend basenpoulver zu dir zu nehmen. lass dich mal in der apotheke beraten.

----------


## katzograph

Hallo sony, 
danke für den Hinweis. Kann mir darunter nichts vorstellen. Damit ich in der Apotheke nicht wie ein Blödmann wirke, kannst Du mich bitte da mal kurz aufklären, was das eigentlich bedeutet? 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## sony

hallo du 
es gibt im "dm" von bullerich tabletten da nehme ich 3 am abend (zerkauen und etwas nachtrinken). es gibt auch manchmal bei aldi ein pulver. 
lass dir vom apotheker keine weiteren tabletten aufwschwatzen, basentabletten oder pulver reicht sollends.

----------

